# Rapid or under mount for Moose



## Low Timer (Nov 14, 2009)

I plan to purchase a 60" Moose County snow plow for a 650 Arctic Cat and trying to decide on the mount. I'm trying to decide use the Rapid Mount or the under mount. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if your gonna be taking it On/off a bunch for the season the Rapid mount is the way to go. or if you want the Higher lift clearance.

Just my thoughts but the mid mount would put less strain on the front of the quad due to the fact that all the pushing force will be centered on the mounting point of the Blade. MID ATV or in the Front with the Rapid mount

the Rapid Mount is the newer of the style's.

also I have no idea if the rapid mount put extra strain on the front of the quad or not. even with the mid mount the front end takes a pounding with the up/down weight of the blade and such 

good luck 

sublime out.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with the fact of off road use. My father-in-law has the extended push tube mount (underside) and if he doesnt take the plow off going down some of the trails behind the property he bottoms out, maybe a little less this upcoming winter due to the tire height change he made, also, would reccomend if you get this style of mount, if you do any serious trail riding the rest of the year to remove your bracket from underneath so you dont beat up the mounting ears while going down rocky trails or something similar...The rapid mount has a bracket that mounts where your front skid plate mounts to your atv, and the plow tube frame connects to it. I believe it is a skidplate replacement on some atvs as well...maybe all...I dont believe these put more stress on the front of atvs...more stress is put on the push tube (frame) because it has such an angle bent into it. That is the weak point, not the atv frame..I hope this helps with your decision....


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

If you have the option, get the rapid mount. It lifts higher, which means that you should be able to pile snow higher. I started out with a Moose mid mount on a 95 KQ but had a lot of trouble getting hung up with it while plowing the ends of sidewalks, where the city has left a berm. I have since modified the mount, moving it forward to a point just behind the front axle. Now I don't get high centered, lift is improved, stacking is improved and I was able to shorten the push tubes, which makes them stronger.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

MRadke;861323 said:


> If you have the option, get the rapid mount. It lifts higher, which means that you should be able to pile snow higher. I started out with a Moose mid mount on a 95 KQ but had a lot of trouble getting hung up with it while plowing the ends of sidewalks, where the city has left a berm. I have since modified the mount, moving it forward to a point just behind the front axle. Now I don't get high centered, lift is improved, stacking is improved and I was able to shorten the push tubes, which makes them stronger.


I agree with these reasons, especially the strength. I had extra long tubes for track applications and just mounted the bottom mount backwards to bring the blade closer to the front of the quad with tires. The amount of twist and sway was surprising. I cut the bars down to standard length and put the mount on proper and most of the t & s was gone. I now have a different quad with tracks and will use standard tubes with a modified mount to move the hinge point to 14" forward. I would in the future purchase the front mount setup. Next quad, or next blade. I've sold 5 blades in the last couple seasons, maybe this one will be 6, lol.


----------



## Low Timer (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for feedback. I've started calling for prices and the best I've found so far shipped to my house $700. That is for a 60" Moose County Blade, Rapid Mount plow frame, winch mount and mount plate. Any better prices?

Thanks


----------



## Low Timer (Nov 14, 2009)

Another question I have concerning the RM3, would I need the winch mount since I already have a winch mounted on the machine? I didn't know if needed a different winch mount for the RM3.

Thanks


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Price sounds good. I can't answer for the winch plate, you might need to talk direct to Moose. Or if in the pictures on their site you can see a visible reason why their winch mount is required.


----------



## Low Timer (Nov 14, 2009)

With Moose County and Rapid mount, can I rotate the plow both left and right? I know it would be going against the taper of the blade, but could I push the opposite way if needed? From what I've read, Moose makes a good plow, any others I should consider? Is the County worth the extra dollars vs a straight plow?

Thanks


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes to the angling either way. I figure the straight blade is all I ever want, I guess if you have areas you can plow at a higher rate of speed and need to move the snow further from your path it could be worth extra. Other brands... I like the moose and haven't had any reason to look at any others . I had a couple of Cycle Country, they were fine but I like the Moose swivel.


----------



## Low Timer (Nov 14, 2009)

I found an Arctic Cat tapered plow setup with under mount push arm for about $350. Does any one have experience with the Arctic Cat plows when compared to the Moose County plow? What is the average clearance between the plow and ground in the raised position? I guess a better way to state it since ATV's are different heights, how much clearance do I lose with a push arm and under mount with the plow raised?

Thanks


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

You lose about 3 to 4 inches with Moose undermount.


----------

